# Onorevoli corna...



## Rebecca (30 Luglio 2007)

«La solitudine è una cosa molto seria e la vita del parlamentare è una cosa dura per chi la fa seriamente. Al parlamentare bisognerebbe dare di più e consentire il ricongiungimento familiare».
Lorenzo Cesa, segretario dell’Udc, sul collega di partito Cosimo Mele trovato in compagnia di una squillo in un hotel di Roma.

"C'è molta polemica sugli stipendi dei parlamentari - ha peraltro affermato, en passant, il segretario dell'Udc - e invece andrebbero sostenuti perché conducano una vita serena. *La vita del parlamentare è dura*, comporta molti impegni, parlamentari ed esterni". Riferendo di un colloquio con un funzionario del Parlamento, Cesa ha menzionato* l'ipotesi del "ricongiungimento familiare" per i deputati che, altrimenti, soffrono di "solitudine*".


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (30 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> «La solitudine è una cosa molto seria e la vita del parlamentare è una cosa dura per chi la fa seriamente. Al parlamentare bisognerebbe dare di più e consentire il ricongiungimento familiare».
> Lorenzo Cesa, segretario dell’Udc, sul collega di partito Cosimo Mele trovato in compagnia di una squillo in un hotel di Roma.
> 
> "C'è molta polemica sugli stipendi dei parlamentari - ha peraltro affermato, en passant, il segretario dell'Udc - e invece andrebbero sostenuti perché conducano una vita serena. *La vita del parlamentare è dura*, comporta molti impegni, parlamentari ed esterni". Riferendo di un colloquio con un funzionario del Parlamento, Cesa ha menzionato* l'ipotesi del "ricongiungimento familiare" per i deputati che, altrimenti, soffrono di "solitudine*".









































Ossignore.....questi poveri parlamentari


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> «La solitudine è una cosa molto seria e la vita del parlamentare è una cosa dura per chi la fa seriamente. Al parlamentare bisognerebbe dare di più e consentire il ricongiungimento familiare».
> Lorenzo Cesa, segretario dell’Udc, sul collega di partito Cosimo Mele trovato in compagnia di una squillo in un hotel di Roma.
> 
> "C'è molta polemica sugli stipendi dei parlamentari - ha peraltro affermato, en passant, il segretario dell'Udc - e invece andrebbero sostenuti perché conducano una vita serena. *La vita del parlamentare è dura*, comporta molti impegni, parlamentari ed esterni". Riferendo di un colloquio con un funzionario del Parlamento, Cesa ha menzionato* l'ipotesi del "ricongiungimento familiare" per i deputati che, altrimenti, soffrono di "solitudine*".


tanto per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, da dove è stato tratto questo stralcio di "articolo"?


----------



## Rebecca (30 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tanto per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, da dove è stato tratto questo stralcio di "articolo"?


http://notizie.alice.it/notizie/top...dimissioni_di_mele,12933758.html?pmk=nothpfad
Comunque l'ho sentita pari pari dalla voce di Cesa nel TG della sera de La 7.


----------



## Old giulia (30 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> http://notizie.alice.it/notizie/top...dimissioni_di_mele,12933758.html?pmk=nothpfad
> Comunque l'ho sentita pari pari dalla voce di Cesa nel TG della sera de La 7.


Pensate un po' alla moglie... Sputtanata in diretta nazionale... in attesa del loro terzo figlio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






"Un'avventura ... "l'ha definita lui... e nn si fa di coca... maiii!


----------



## cittadino indignato (30 Luglio 2007)

*vergogna*

Si è dimesso dall'UDC, ma non va via dal parlamento! Ma vada a casa a pescar cozze ... invece di spendere soldi pubblici in questo modo ... se vuole far festini con droga e squillo nell'albergo più caro di roma li pagasse con soldi S U D A T I ... braccia rubate alla pesca


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Luglio 2007)

cittadino indignato ha detto:


> Si è dimesso dall'UDC, ma non va via dal parlamento! Ma vada a casa a pescar cozze ... invece di spendere soldi pubblici in questo modo ... se vuole far festini con droga e squillo nell'albergo più caro di roma li pagasse con soldi S U D A T I ... braccia rubate alla pesca


 
Quello che fa questo signore nella sua vita privata sono fatti suoi.
Mi preoccuperei di andare a verificare come i parlamentari gestiscono il bene pubblico e i nostri interessi, non di con chi vanno a letto!
Quando i giornalisti impareranno a fornire notizie di livello invece che cercare di campare con questi scandaletti forse potremo dire di vivere in un paese evoluto...
Non me ne può fregare di meno se il signore in questione va a letto con una due o 5 donne.....ma vorrei capire quali risultati ha portato da quando è stato eletto...

se deve licenziarsi..che lo faccia per non aver dimostrato al paese competenza...non perchè è diventato di dominio pubblico ciò che altri sono riusciti a tenere nascosto della propria vita privata...


----------



## cittadino indignato (31 Luglio 2007)

è una tua opinione, valida quanto la mia. ok?


----------



## cittadino indignato (31 Luglio 2007)

*l'eclettico mimmo*

Casinò e guai giudiziari
Mimmo sull'ottovolante 
dal nostro inviato LELLO PARISE



L'ingresso dell'hotel Flora in via Vittorio Veneto a Roma teatro della notte hard del deputato Cosimo Mele
OSTUNI - "Mamma mia, che vergogna" confessa alle amiche da una casa al mare, con le lacrime agli occhi. Aspetta un bambino e questa emozione forte è come se le togliesse il fiato. "Non lo perdona, ma neppure lo lascia" assicurano un po' tutti nella Città bianca travolta dalla cronaca rosa. "Sapete perché? Adele è giovane e la nascita del secondogenito rimetterà a posto le cose col marito". 

La signora Adele, 37 anni, avvocato, erede di un ristoratore che da queste parti conoscevano tutti - "si mangiava alla grande da Chez Elio" - è "la moglie di Mimmo". Al secolo Cosimo Mele, 50 anni, al secondo matrimonio, due figli dal primo e uno con la nuova compagna. Deputato ormai ex Udc originario di Carovigno, un paese a meno di dieci chilometri dalle calette sabbiose di Ostuni, dove i vecchi in piazza e i segretari dell'Unione gridano: "Deve dimettersi, perché ci ha infangati". 

Mele protagonista del festino romano a base di squillo e droga. Anche se l'onorevole ripete di non averla mai presa, la cocaina. Con quelli che gli telefonano ha soltanto la forza di confessare: "Sono un uomo distrutto". Rifiuta gli inviti di chi vorrebbe sbatterlo davanti ad una telecamera perché racconti "l'avventuretta", come la chiama lui, a luci rosse. 

E' fatto così, lu Mimmo. Tutto politica e sregolatezza. Come quando era finito in gattabuia a gennaio del 1999 da vicesindaco di Carovigno perché insieme col primo cittadino andavano a giocare al casinò coi soldi delle tangenti. Centinaia di milioni, tra il 1995 e il 1998, per assegnare appalti pubblici o fare assunzioni. Poi la partenza alla volta di Montecarlo per accomodarsi al tavolo verde. Una passione sfrenata, quella per il gioco, che gli costa l'arresto con le accuse di concussione e corruzione. Il processo va avanti. 

Ma già nel 2000 l'eclettico Mimmo voleva diventare consigliere regionale: l'ex democristiano bussa alla porta di An, però gliela sbattono in faccia. Riesce ad accasarsi nell'Udc e trionfa. "Dalle sue parti è sempre stato temuto e rispettato". Tant'è che proprio l'Udc a Carovigno ha una delle percentuali più alte in Italia. 
Non si perde mai d'animo, Mele. E' il 2003 e l'assemblea pugliese discute a proposito dell'Iraq invaso dagli americani. Il capogruppo del partito all'epoca guidato da Marco Follini deve partecipare al dibattito, però non sa aprire bocca. 

E allora, che fa? Rilegge parola per parola l'intervento di Follini alla Camera fatto quindici giorni prima: era una disquisizione sulla concessione agli Usa delle basi militari tricolore, ma col tacco d'Italia aveva poco a che fare. Tutti ascoltavano Mele, ma non riuscivano a capire. Non ci volle molto per scoprire l'arte di copiare il capo. Forse in queste ore può andare bene quello che Mele predicava quattro anni fa. Avevano arrestato un assessore della giunta Fitto: Andrea Silvestri, pure Udc. E Mele avvertiva: "La spettacolarizzazione della giustizia non rende un servizio ai cittadini". 

da www.repubblica.it


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2007)

*?!*

... ma noooooooo! ... veramente?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

cittadino indignato ha detto:


> Casinò e guai giudiziari
> Mimmo sull'ottovolante
> dal nostro inviato LELLO PARISE
> 
> ...


leggendo l'articolo, concordo con quel che diceva dererum...il problema non è come costui si sputtana i PROPRI soldi (non son soldi pubblici ma il suo stipendio), ma il fatto che un simile soggetto possa sedere in parlamento e per quello ricevere uno stipendio!!


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Quello che fa questo signore nella sua vita privata sono fatti suoi.
> Mi preoccuperei di andare a verificare come i parlamentari gestiscono il bene pubblico e i nostri interessi, non di con chi vanno a letto!
> Quando i giornalisti impareranno a fornire notizie di livello invece che cercare di campare con questi scandaletti forse potremo dire di vivere in un paese evoluto...
> Non me ne può fregare di meno se il signore in questione va a letto con una due o 5 donne.....ma vorrei capire quali risultati ha portato da quando è stato eletto...
> ...


 

Ti sfugge un particolare....che questo "tipo" di parlamentare TI/CI IMPONE la sua morale ed etica di facciata sui valori fondanti della famiglia (per es.) dettata dalla chiesa , ritenendosi l'unico depositario di tali valori, mentre gli altri sono dei depravati da tenere sotto la loro curatela e che sogna l'abolizione della 194 cosi' come ottenuto per la 40 (e ricerca sulle staminali annessa).

Pertanto e' intollerabile il buonismo libertario del "si facessero pure i cazzi propri nel privato", se tale libertarieta' nel tuo privato non e' contemplata.....essendo gli stessi (Merlin) che hanno sempre represso la prostituzione (a chiacchiere)!

Sapevi che dei Pacs, Dico etcetc i parlamentari gia' ne godono, avendo i loro conviventi perfettamente equiparati ai coniugi, in campo assistenziale, medico e pensionistico (anche con la reversibile)???

Quindi riassumo...io non sopporto chi, con la merda che ha in casa (chiesa con scandali preti pedofili, riciclaggio, narcotraffico dello IOR etcetc) deve venire a dare lezioni di morale a me che non sono un pezzo di merda, un puttaniere o un tossico....e non dimenticarti il gioco al massacro ed il ludibrio 
recentissimo a cui hanno sottoposto Sircana.


----------



## cittadino indignato (31 Luglio 2007)

ci scassano con la "famigghia" e loro fanno i porci comodi: è la doppia morale democristiana. la squillo in questione, intervistata, ha detto che ad un certo punto ha visto cose di cui ha avuto paura. immaginate un po' ... eppure deve averne viste tante nella sua carriera.  

per fedigrafo: non mi sta bene che lui spenda lo stipendio in quel modo assentandosi da montecitorio dove si stanno prendendo decisioni importanti ... no non mi sta bene che percepisca uno stipendio così cospicuo e si imboschi per fare festini a tre con coca. voi forse avete una mentalità più aperta della mia, ma io, che mi sudo gli euro che porto a casa, non riesco a sorvolare ...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ti sfugge un particolare....che questo "tipo" di parlamentare TI/CI IMPONE la sua morale ed etica di facciata sui valori fondanti della famiglia (per es.) dettata dalla chiesa , ritenendosi l'unico depositario di tali valori, mentre gli altri sono dei depravati da tenere sotto la loro curatela e che sogna l'abolizione della 194 cosi' come ottenuto per la 40 (e ricerca sulle staminali annessa).
> 
> Pertanto e' intollerabile il buonismo libertario del "si facessero pure i cazzi propri nel privato", se tale libertarieta' nel tuo privato non e' contemplata.....essendo gli stessi (Merlin) che hanno sempre represso la prostituzione (a chiacchiere)!
> 
> ...


Volendo aggiungere polemica alla polemica, in casa UdC-Forza Italia-AN non sono nuovi al predicare bene e razzolare male... Non c'è nulla di male a divorziare o avere due-tre mogli-compagne, ma allora perchè difendere il "valore della famiglia sancito dal matrimonio"? Risposta eccezionale della Santanchè: "Perchè avendo avuto un matrimonio fallito so quanto questo sia importante..."....ma fatemi il piacere! E noi sempre a credere alle parole e mai ai fatti....


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2007)

*Casinò e guai giudiziari Mimmo sull'ottovolante*

*OSTUNI* - "Mamma mia, che vergogna" confessa alle amiche da una casa al mare, con le lacrime agli occhi. Aspetta un bambino e questa emozione forte è come se le togliesse il fiato. "Non lo perdona, ma neppure lo lascia" assicurano un po' tutti nella Città bianca travolta dalla cronaca rosa. "Sapete perché? Adele è giovane e la nascita del secondogenito rimetterà a posto le cose col marito". 

La signora Adele, 37 anni, avvocato, erede di un ristoratore che da queste parti conoscevano tutti - "si mangiava alla grande da Chez Elio" - è "la moglie di Mimmo". Al secolo Cosimo Mele, 50 anni, al secondo matrimonio, due figli dal primo e uno con la nuova compagna. Deputato ormai ex Udc originario di Carovigno, un paese a meno di dieci chilometri dalle calette sabbiose di Ostuni, dove i vecchi in piazza e i segretari dell'Unione gridano: "Deve dimettersi, perché ci ha infangati". 

Mele protagonista del festino romano a base di squillo e droga. Anche se l'onorevole ripete di non averla mai presa, la cocaina. Con quelli che gli telefonano ha soltanto la forza di confessare: "Sono un uomo distrutto". Rifiuta gli inviti di chi vorrebbe sbatterlo davanti ad una telecamera perché racconti "l'avventuretta", come la chiama lui, a luci rosse. 

*                                                                                                  E' fatto così, lu Mimmo. Tutto politica e sregolatezza. Come quando era finito in gattabuia a gennaio del 1999 da vicesindaco di Carovigno perché insieme col primo cittadino andavano a giocare al casinò coi soldi delle tangenti. Centinaia di milioni, tra il 1995 e il 1998, per assegnare appalti pubblici o fare assunzioni. Poi la partenza alla volta di Montecarlo per accomodarsi al tavolo verde. Una passione sfrenata, quella per il gioco, che gli costa l'arresto con le accuse di concussione e corruzione. Il processo va avanti. *


Ma già nel 2000 l'eclettico Mimmo voleva diventare consigliere regionale: l'ex democristiano bussa alla porta di An, però gliela sbattono in faccia. Riesce ad accasarsi nell'Udc e trionfa. "Dalle sue parti è sempre stato temuto e rispettato". Tant'è che proprio l'Udc a Carovigno ha una delle percentuali più alte in Italia. 
 Non si perde mai d'animo, Mele. E' il 2003 e l'assemblea pugliese discute a proposito dell'Iraq invaso dagli americani. Il capogruppo del partito all'epoca guidato da Marco Follini deve partecipare al dibattito, però non sa aprire bocca. 

E allora, che fa? Rilegge parola per parola l'intervento di Follini alla Camera fatto quindici giorni prima: era una disquisizione sulla concessione agli Usa delle basi militari tricolore, ma col tacco d'Italia aveva poco a che fare. Tutti ascoltavano Mele, ma non riuscivano a capire. Non ci volle molto per scoprire l'arte di copiare il capo. Forse in queste ore può andare bene quello che Mele predicava quattro anni fa. Avevano arrestato un assessore della giunta Fitto: Andrea Silvestri, pure Udc. E Mele avvertiva: "La spettacolarizzazione della giustizia non rende un servizio ai cittadini". 

(_31 luglio 2007_)
dal nostro inviato LELLO PARISE
Repubblica.it

Stermi' che angioletto sto tipo eh?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Volendo aggiungere polemica alla polemica, in casa UdC-Forza Italia-AN non sono nuovi al predicare bene e razzolare male... Non c'è nulla di male a divorziare o avere due-tre mogli-compagne, ma allora perchè difendere il "valore della famiglia sancito dal matrimonio"? Risposta eccezionale della Santanchè: "Perchè avendo avuto un matrimonio fallito so quanto questo sia importante..."....ma fatemi il piacere! E noi sempre a credere alle parole e mai ai fatti....


ma non e' affatto polemica e' solo un constatare come siano "solo" imbottiti di puttanate da spargere al volgo che da perfetto ignorante perfino sulle origini della propria fede e' solo da ritenersi plagiato e posseduto dalla superstizione!

Ps:Comunque, oggi avete avuto il potere di farmi inkazzare!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ti sfugge un particolare....che questo "tipo" di parlamentare TI/CI IMPONE la sua morale ed etica di facciata sui valori fondanti della famiglia (per es.) dettata dalla chiesa , ritenendosi l'unico depositario di tali valori, mentre gli altri sono dei depravati da tenere sotto la loro curatela e che sogna l'abolizione della 194 cosi' come ottenuto per la 40 (e ricerca sulle staminali annessa).
> 
> Pertanto e' intollerabile il buonismo libertario del "si facessero pure i cazzi propri nel privato", se tale libertarieta' nel tuo privato non e' contemplata.....essendo gli stessi (Merlin) che hanno sempre represso la prostituzione (a chiacchiere)!
> 
> ...


 
Non me ne frega niente.A me non impone proprio nulla.e ribadisco che la gente dovrebbe preoccuparsi dei proprio panni sporchi.E focalizzarsi su ben altre problematiche

Saluti


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

cittadino indignato ha detto:


> ci scassano con la "famigghia" e loro fanno i porci comodi: è la doppia morale democristiana. la squillo in questione, intervistata, ha detto che ad un certo punto ha visto cose di cui ha avuto paura. immaginate un po' ... eppure deve averne viste tante nella sua carriera.
> 
> per fedigrafo: non mi sta bene che lui spenda lo stipendio in quel modo assentandosi da montecitorio dove si stanno prendendo decisioni importanti ... no non mi sta bene che percepisca uno stipendio così cospicuo e si imboschi per fare festini a tre con coca. voi forse avete una mentalità più aperta della mia, ma io, che mi sudo gli euro che porto a casa, non riesco a sorvolare ...


Lo stipendio da favola dei deputati è corrisposto in tale misura per garantire la possibilità economica legata al loro ruolo (d'altronde preferisco che quando incontra la Rice, D'Alema o Fini che sia siano vestiti in tono...) ma soprattutto per pagare dei consulenti. I consulenti servono perchè diversamente un depuatto non potrebbe votare le 20-30 leggi quotidiane, leggendone ogni specifica e soprattutto capendone qualcosa. Certo, c'è chi lo spende negli hotel votando poi in parlamento poco o niente, oppure seguendo come capre i dettami del partito (la destra, oggi, spesso vota contro leggi che essa stessa ha sostenuto in passato solo per far dispetto al governo e destabilizzarlo! Es. accreditato una legge contro lo sfratto che la sinistra ha presentato per il rinnovo, approvata già dal precedente governo, a cui la destra... si è opposta! Risultato:titolone sui giornali per cui l'attuale governo doveva dimettersi e un sacco di gente in mezzo alla strada...)... Allora scusate, ma non mi sta bene che il loro "stipendio" lo spendano come gli pare!


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *OSTUNI* - "Mamma mia, che vergogna" confessa alle amiche da una casa al mare, con le lacrime agli occhi. Aspetta un bambino e questa emozione forte è come se le togliesse il fiato. "Non lo perdona, ma neppure lo lascia" assicurano un po' tutti nella Città bianca travolta dalla cronaca rosa. "Sapete perché? Adele è giovane e la nascita del secondogenito rimetterà a posto le cose col marito".
> 
> La signora Adele, 37 anni, avvocato, erede di un ristoratore che da queste parti conoscevano tutti - "si mangiava alla grande da Chez Elio" - è "la moglie di Mimmo". Al secolo Cosimo Mele, 50 anni, al secondo matrimonio, due figli dal primo e uno con la nuova compagna. Deputato ormai ex Udc originario di Carovigno, un paese a meno di dieci chilometri dalle calette sabbiose di Ostuni, dove i vecchi in piazza e i segretari dell'Unione gridano: "Deve dimettersi, perché ci ha infangati".
> 
> ...


Mari' da amichetti che hanno fatto FALLIRE (sticazzi) il comune di Taranto, che t'aspetti???

Che "vadino" a concimare i campi....sti'mmerd'!


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2007)

Non c'è più limite. Ora Cesa ha chiesto un ulteriore aumento di stipendio che consenta ai parlamentari di portarsi a Roma la moglie...così non cadranno in tentazione


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non me ne frega niente.A me non impone proprio nulla.e ribadisco che la gente dovrebbe preoccuparsi dei proprio panni sporchi.E focalizzarsi su ben altre problematiche
> 
> Saluti


Cioe' famme capi', te sei cattolica, fervente ed osservante, divorziata, e nun te rode che er prete non ti rende partecipe alla comunione e che se ti incaponisci l'unica e' espatriare la domenica in una parrocchia ove nun te conosce niuno???

A me girerebbero....

Te sei cattolica e fino a qualche mese fa' t'avevano convinto che il pargoletto senza battesimo, fosse parcheggiato nel limbo.....beh non piu' er parcheggio e' chiuso (l'hanno demolito per costruire un centro commerciale) e so' stati promossi tutti d'ufficio in paradiso.....ma non ho capito se c'è da paga' quaccheccosa per il condono!

Prima con le indulgenze se pagava...e mo'????


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Cioe' famme capi', te sei cattolica, fervente ed osservante, divorziata, e nun te rode che er prete non ti rende partecipe alla comunione e che se ti incaponisci l'unica e' espatriare la domenica in una parrocchia ove nun te conosce niuno???
> 
> A me girerebbero....
> 
> ...


 
non divagare...se poi vuoi divagare dall'argomento principale lo fai da solo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





saluti..


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non divagare...se poi vuoi divagare dall'argomento principale lo fai da solo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????

sto divagando???

Tu sostieni che nel privato sono padroni e liberi di sollazzarsi con donnine allegre, tirarsi di coca, essere pluri divorziati etcetc che tanto a te non interessa....ma manco quando LORO legiferano su prostituzione, droga, diritto di famiglia etcetcetc...?????

Cioe' per te e' coerente proibirti di andare a puttane (infatti se te beccano per la via te multano e te la mandano a casetta tua la foto sputtanante) e loro si' invece con tanto di rimborso parlamentare mo' a pie' di lista????































Ao' ma allora semo diventati proprio na' chiavica....all'estero si dimettono per kazzate e si sentono dei delinquenti e qua'???


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non c'è più limite. Ora Cesa ha chiesto un ulteriore aumento di stipendio che consenta ai parlamentari di portarsi a Roma la moglie...così non cadranno in tentazione


stessa mia considerazione.....col banana abbiamo raggiunto vette di sopportazione che ci hanno definitivamente distorto il normale discrimine...poi si lamentano che si sta ricreando un nuovo e ben peggiore clima da Hotel Raphael......altro che sputi e monetine....


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ????
> 
> sto divagando???
> 
> ...


Stermi, credo che il problema non stia in ciò che fanno nel privato, ma in ciò che sostengono in pubblico!

Estraniandoci dal fatto di specie, se la legge che mi propongono IO la giudico confacente alla MIA visuale, credo, ideali, giudicherò il suo operato POSITIVO a prescindere.

Se si guarda al passato, vi son stati personaggi esecrabili dal punto di vista umano, che però han scritto o fatto cose che han arricchito tutti noi!


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> stessa mia considerazione.....col banana abbiamo raggiunto vette di sopportazione che ci hanno definitivamente distorto il normale discrimine...poi si lamentano che si sta ricreando un nuovo e ben peggiore clima da Hotel Raphael......altro che sputi e monetine....


Stiamo retrocedendo a Paese feudale. Un tempo i nobili non lavoravano, ed avevano un diritto diverso dagli altri. Questi non lavorano, e si sono costruiti un'immunita parlamentare come nemmeno nella cosiddetta prima repubblica.
Per cose del genere secoli fa si fecero delle rivoluzioni. Ma forse secoli fa erano meno coglioni di quanto siamo noi oggi.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stermi, credo che il problema non stia in ciò che fanno nel privato, ma in ciò che sostengono in pubblico!
> 
> Estraniandoci dal fatto di specie, se la legge che mi propongono IO la giudico confacente alla MIA visuale, credo, ideali, giudicherò il suo operato POSITIVO a prescindere.
> 
> *Se si guarda al passato, vi son stati personaggi esecrabili dal punto di vista umano, che però han scritto o fatto cose che han arricchito tutti noi*!


Guarda che io posso essere tollerante su che tipo di persona infame tu possa essere ma solo in campo artistico e del passato perche' gia' siamo in un campo minato, in quanto oggigiorno la tua persona, in una massa di rincoglioniti come l'attuale, costituisce un modello da imitare........ma in campo legislativo essendoci l'aggravante che si interferisce in aspetti delicatissimi che coinvolgono la sfera personale enno' scusa ma io qui pretendo il massimo.....so' due percorsi diversi....anche perche' non riesco a capire come si possa essere coerenti con un senso di giustizia e non sudditi, condividendo le idee politiche del parlamentare che regolamentano la tua vita e non la sua.... 

Mah!

Ps:quindi sei per il massimo della tolleranza anche con Previti???


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

ma estensivamente....a voi non interesserebbe sapere se il chirurgo che vi dovra' aprire, non sia un tossico o un alcolizzato come idem per un guidatore di pulmann che portera' i vostri pargoletti in gita, pilota d'aereo, macchinista di treni....lift d'albergo???


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Guarda che io posso essere tollerante su che tipo di persona infame tu possa essere ma solo in campo artistico e del passato perche' gia' siamo in un campo minato, in quanto oggigiorno la tua persona, in una massa di rincoglioniti come l'attuale, costituisce un modello da imitare........ma in campo legislativo essendoci l'aggravante che si interferisce in aspetti delicatissimi che coinvolgono la sfera personale enno' scusa ma io qui pretendo il massimo.....so' due percorsi diversi....anche perche' non riesco a capire come si possa essere coerenti con un senso di giustizia e non sudditi, condividendo le idee politiche del parlamentare che regolamentano la tua vita e non la sua....
> 
> Mah!
> 
> *Ps:quindi sei per il massimo della tolleranza anche con Previti???*


Questo io lo chiamo qualunquismo...ma vabbè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io resto del parere che abbiamo i politici che ci meritiamo, visto che stanno lì non per diritto divino ma perchè votati da NOI.
Dovremmo pensarci un pò di più NOI quando andiamo a votare, a iniziare dalle comunali o da quelle per il comitato cittadino per la salvaguardia dei funghi porcini....
Se siamo (e mi ci metto in mezzo ovviamente) una massa di rincoglioniti, non è solo colpa di chi ci governa (idem per l'essere sudditi e non cittadini).

Se il ministro Bianchi(credo che sia l'attuale ai trasporti...) abbassa il limite di velocità a 120 Km orari in autostrada e poi viene beccato che lui viaggia a 180, sarà giusto multarlo e togliere la patente a lui o dire che il limite a 120 km è sbagliato?


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy..*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo io lo chiamo qualunquismo...ma vabbè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ho sempre detto che mi piace come la tua testa ragiona..


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma estensivamente....a voi non interesserebbe sapere se il chirurgo che vi dovra' aprire, non sia un tossico o un alcolizzato come idem per un guidatore di pulmann che portera' i vostri pargoletti in gita, pilota d'aereo, macchinista di treni....lift d'albergo???


 
Quelli mica li mettono lì con i voti...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo io lo chiamo qualunquismo...ma vabbè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo la responsabilita' personale e cioe' l'individuazione del mandante delle kazzate che commette un parlamentare in nome degli elettori che lo hanno espressamente votato, e' stata espropriata dai partiti che hanno abolito la preferenza e quindi ci piazzano chi gli pare, lasciandoti a scornarti col tuo senso d'impotenza nel constatare di non essere piu' cosi' importante nel fare da filtro alla classe politica.

Per il resto sono per l'inasprimento delle pene per chi infrange la legge in funzione del ruolo che ricopre, dai tutori delle forze dell'ordine al sacerdote pedofilo o ladro-corrotto!


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Purtroppo la responsabilita' personale e cioe' l'individuazione del mandante delle kazzate che commette un parlamentare in nome degli elettori che lo hanno espressamente votato, e' stata espropriata dai partiti che hanno abolito la preferenza e quindi ci piazzano chi gli pare, lasciandoti a scornarti col tuo senso d'impotenza nel constatare di non essere piu' cosi' importante nel fare da filtro alla classe politica.


E allora muoviamo le chiappe, sottoscriviamo 'sto azz.. di referendum sulla riforma elettorale (che risolve cmque ben poco) o facciamoci promotori di una legge di iniziativa popolare (molto più efficace di un referendum!) che trovi il consenso di molta altra gente (poi vediamo quanti in effetti ne trovi che si spendano anche solo per una firma... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e che obblighi il parlamento a una discussione "seria" al riguardo!


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2007)

Stermi' qui urge la "ghigliottina" ... e sono contro la pena di morte, come tu gia sai ... ma sti stronzoni/puzzoni son troppi.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E allora muoviamo le chiappe, sottoscriviamo 'sto azz.. di referendum sulla riforma elettorale (che risolve cmque ben poco) o facciamoci promotori di una legge di iniziativa popolare (molto più efficace di un referendum!) che trovi il consenso di molta altra gente (poi vediamo quanti in effetti ne trovi che si spendano anche solo per una firma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma va' sto' referendum e' pronto per lo scarico.....il premio di maggioranza deve andare alla coalizione e non a chi aspira ad essere il super partito super star PD o SforzaItalia che siano...(ogni riferimento e' puramente voluto.... ahahahahah)

Ci vorrebbero solo 2 coalizioni all'americana ed abolizione del gruppo misto o dei fuoriusciti dal partito d'origine che in corsa cambiano casacca....non sei piu' coincidente di vedute col tuo partito???? Bene te ne vai a casa ed il tuo posto lo prende il primo non eletto della tua lista.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' qui urge la "ghigliottina" ... e sono contro la pena di morte, come tu gia sai ... ma sti stronzoni/puzzoni son troppi.


 
Ma va' per sti sorci e zoccole di fogna, un rimedio piu' "nature"....imbottirli di peperoncino di Soverato e cucire....(li'...proprio li'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   ) e vedere come si fanno fuori tra di loro a morsi.....

O in subordine il veleno per loro che gli procura na' bella morte lenta per crisi emorragica....co' tutto er sangue che ce succhiano sti vampiri,l'Avis starebbe a posto per un bel pezzo...


----------



## cittadino indignato (31 Luglio 2007)

*alla faccia dei precari - mele 2 puntata*

Il presidente della Camera risponde all'Udc che chiede aiuti per riunire le famiglie dei fuori sede
"E' del tutto incompatibile con la morale pubblica". Critiche anche dai Verdi e dall'IdV
Bertinotti: "Ricongiungimento per i deputati?
No, sarebbe un privilegio immorale"
Cesa replica: "Nessuna richiesta di prebende. Siamo favorevoli alla riduzione dei costi della politica"



ROMA - "Il ricongiungimento familiare per i parlamentari? Sarebbe un privilegio immorale". Fausto Bertinotti, presidente della Camera, boccia senza appello la proposta avanzata dal segretario dell'Udc Lorenzo Cesa. 

Il leader del partito di Cosimo Mele, il deputato coinvolto nella notte a luci rosse in un albergo di via Vittorio Veneto, ieri aveva detto: "La solitudine è una cosa seria e la vita da parlamentare è dura per chi la fa seriamente". Per cui, ed ecco la proposta Cesa, distribuiamo più soldi ai deputati affinchè possano ricongiungersi con la famiglia. "L'Udc - puntualizza il partito - difende con convinzione l'unità delle famiglie, di tutte le famiglie, e dunque anche di quelle dei parlamentari, convinta che vivere ed operare avendo affianco i propri congiunti, consenta maggiore serenità". 

Ma Bertinotti dice no al suggerimento dell'Udc: "Proposte come quella vanno nella direzione opposta a quella su cui la Camera ha operato e intende continuare ad operare" per quanto riguarda la riduzione dei costi: "configurerebbero una condizione di privilegio per il parlamentare, del tutto incompatibile con la morale pubblica". 

"La Camera - ha aggiunto Bertinotti - è impegnata in uno sforzo comune per mettere mano alle storture e concorrere a ricostruire un rapporto di fiducia tra i cittadini e le istituzioni. La 'ricongiunzione a Roma' di familiari dei parlamentari - ha concluso - va nella direzione opposta". 

Cesa replica scandalizzato alla parole di Bertinotti: "L'Udc è favorevole alla riduzione dei costi della politica. Nessuna richiesta di privilegi e prebende - dice il segretario generale del partito - ma solo la sottolineatura della difesa dell'unità della famiglia, in tutti i suoi aspetti, in linea con tante altre battaglie condotte in Parlamento dall'Udc. Chi altera questi dati compie una operazione in malafede". 

Altre critiche alla proposta dell'Udc erano state sollevate da Silvana Mura, deputata dell'Italia dei Valori ("E' una cosa che fa ridere"), e da Angelo Bonelli, presidente dei deputati verdi ("Le affermazioni di Cesa sono stupefacenti"). 

da www.repubblica.it


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

cittadino indignato ha detto:


> Il presidente della Camera risponde all'Udc che chiede aiuti per riunire le famiglie dei fuori sede
> "E' del tutto incompatibile con la morale pubblica". Critiche anche dai Verdi e dall'IdV
> Bertinotti: "Ricongiungimento per i deputati?
> No, sarebbe un privilegio immorale"
> ...


 
ma dai gia' per sti parlamentari per dotarli ognuno di un proprio ufficio sono stati affittati 4 palazzi vicini senza gara d'appalto e per 18 anni alla modica cifra di 620 milioni di euro...sticazzi...ad un intrallazzato di Roma che gestisce cavalli e che li ha comprati coi mutui accesi dopo aver stipulato i contratti di affitto.....

Mo' i "ricongiunti" dove li sistemamo??? Faranno a kazzotti co' gli sfrattati der Vaticano pe' le case popolari?


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Scusate...*

Posto che lo scandalo delle indulgenze lo aveva già denunciato Lutero, e che gli scandali dei politici o del potere imbrattano la storia dai tempi dei Sumeri..... ma mi dite cosa sarebbe cambiato?
Questo Mele, vero campione di stupidità, altro non è che un degno rappresentante di questo parlamento. Ha solo una pecca.... si è fatto beccare!!!
Andiamo, ma davvero credete che i nostri parlamentari siano tutti delle mammole?
Fra puttanieri, lenoni, grassatori, drogati, corruttori e spioni chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Pare cambi tutto ma non cambia nulla.... sapeste cosa nascondono i nostri più illustri e acclamati politici ridereste fino a morirne per non aver voglia di piangere per certa gentaglia. 
Io non parlo a vanvera per sentito dire o per aver letto, dei giornalisti mi fido come di mezzano........ho avuto accesso a documenti che, potendo, molti avrebbero pagato per distruggere!
Credetemi il più pulito ha un abbonamento al tradimento, tanto per restare in tema.
Quanto a quelli che vantano un passato specchiato, è solo perchè gli specchi li hanno rotti e "credono" che non esistano prove della loro doppiezza....
E dovremmo stupirci perchè questo idiota di Mele va con una squillo!!! Magari con i soldi dei contribuenti..... giusto, appendiamolo alla gogna, meglio pagare 10 miliardi di vecchie lire per far dire ad uno studio di Nomisma che l'Alta Velocità praticamente è la maniera di fare andare i treni più veloci!!! (letto personalmente) e sappiamo tutti di chi è Nomisma e che viva ed ingrassi di incarichi statali.
Bruja

p.s. 
Abbiamo buon tempo noi ed anche la stampa italiana.... a proposito che fine hanno fatto le inchieste sugli affitti al centro di Roma  dei politici (uno vale l'altro) pagati come se fossero case popolari minime? Stanno esattamente dove erano, e chi ha "visivamente" cambiato residenza NON ha stralciato il contratto d'affitto!!!


----------



## cittadino indignato (31 Luglio 2007)

*bruja*

sì dobbiamo stupirci, e indignarci ... se perdiamo la capacità di indignarci è finita

p.s. io rivedrei quell'arietta della serie 'chi si indigna non è uomo di mondo' ... molti di noi sanno cose di prima mano, questo non è un buon motivo per farci il callo


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*giusto....*



cittadino indignato ha detto:


> sì dobbiamo stupirci, e indignarci ... se perdiamo la capacità di indignarci è finita
> 
> p.s. io rivedrei quell'arietta della serie 'chi si indigna non è uomo di mondo' ... molti di noi sanno cose di prima mano, questo non è un buon motivo per farci il callo


 

Ma indignarsi secondo "procedura" della stampa e delle dichiarazioni ufficiali fa ridere.
Personalmente non farei il callo al furto di una bustina di zucchero.... figurati al resto, ma è il popolo "sovrano" che deve reagire e non mi pare che alle varie denunce dei numerosi "Pasquino" sia dato seguito alcuno.....! Siamo il popolo dell'orticello, del campanile, del Comune, della Signoria, dei mille staterelli ed ancora viviamo con il retaggio del riuscire a estorcere prebende e oboli.... il "diritto" conseguente al dovere non è ancora parte del nostro DNA nazionale.... purtroppo.
Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (31 Luglio 2007)

*non so*



Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che lo scandalo delle indulgenze lo aveva già denunciato Lutero, e che gli scandali dei politici o del potere imbrattano la storia dai tempi dei Sumeri..... ma mi dite cosa sarebbe cambiato?
> Questo Mele, vero campione di stupidità, altro non è che un degno rappresentante di questo parlamento. Ha solo una pecca.... si è fatto beccare!!!
> Andiamo, ma davvero credete che i nostri parlamentari siano tutti delle mammole?
> Fra puttanieri, lenoni, grassatori, drogati, corruttori e spioni chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> ...


 
Forse sono di un'altra epoca, non mi ritengo ne migliore ne peggiore di mele ma... ci sono errori ed errori tutto questo ha un fetore di bassezza e, mi permettodi dire anche ignoranza, non vorrei dire però la mia storia extraconiugale, sicuramente sbagliata e menzognera mi ha regalato sguardi, carezze baci e soprattutto tenerezza. Sempre tradimento è ma .... se io sono bastardo dentro gente come questa cos'è? 

un caro saluto a tutti

bastardo dentro


----------



## cittadino indignato (31 Luglio 2007)

*bd*

è gente bruciata dentro ... tabula rasa ... non c'è anima, capisci?


----------



## cittadino indignato (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma indignarsi secondo "procedura" della stampa e delle dichiarazioni ufficiali fa ridere.
> Personalmente non farei il callo al furto di una bustina di zucchero.... figurati al resto, ma è il popolo "sovrano" che deve reagire e non mi pare che alle varie denunce dei numerosi "Pasquino" sia dato seguito alcuno.....! Siamo il popolo dell'orticello, del campanile, del Comune, della Signoria, dei mille staterelli ed ancora viviamo con il retaggio del riuscire a estorcere prebende e oboli.... il "diritto" conseguente al dovere non è ancora parte del nostro DNA nazionale.... purtroppo.
> Bruja


siamo d'accordo, allora, qua la mano!


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*ok*



cittadino indignato ha detto:


> siamo d'accordo, allora, qua la mano!


Stretta scambiata, ma speriamo che si diffonda la cxonsapevolezza.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Quello che fa questo signore nella sua vita privata sono fatti suoi.
> Mi preoccuperei di andare a verificare come i parlamentari gestiscono il bene pubblico e i nostri interessi, non di con chi vanno a letto!
> Quando i giornalisti impareranno a fornire notizie di livello invece che cercare di campare con questi scandaletti forse potremo dire di vivere in un paese evoluto...
> Non me ne può fregare di meno se il signore in questione va a letto con una due o 5 donne.....ma vorrei capire quali risultati ha portato da quando è stato eletto...
> ...


Quoto. Il post non era sul traditore.
Infatti io criticavo le parole di Cesa, di chi di questa storia di ordinarie corna, fa strumento per rivendicare e denunciare la "difficile situazione dei parlamentari e la loro solitudine".


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che lo scandalo delle indulgenze lo aveva già denunciato Lutero, e che gli scandali dei politici o del potere imbrattano la storia dai tempi dei Sumeri..... ma mi dite cosa sarebbe cambiato?
> Questo Mele, vero campione di stupidità, altro non è che un degno rappresentante di questo parlamento. Ha solo una pecca.... si è fatto beccare!!!
> Andiamo, ma davvero credete che i nostri parlamentari siano tutti delle mammole?
> Fra puttanieri, lenoni, grassatori, drogati, corruttori e spioni chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> ...


beh tanto per chiarire ma non per difendere, Nomisma e' stata solo fondata da Prodi, infatti sono anni che lui non c'e' piu' ma in compenso ce sta mezza Italia, anche Mediaset der banana.

Motivo???? Gli impegni della Goldman Sachs  erano troppi, specie sotto i vari periodi delle privatizzazioni da svendita regalo a chi?????Ue' malpensanti, la campagna acquisti Goldmans Sachs e' na' coincidenza.....

A proposito....fresca fresca.....a capo della Goldman Sachs italia ce sta, non so se la notizia l'avete letta, un certo Letta   

	
	
		
		
	


	












   , lo zione pero' di Enricuccio dell'Aspen Institute (sempre compagniucci de merende pero'...)....

Hai capito che inciucione col berluska pe' no' rompe al manovratore????

Ps:comunque il piu' intrallazzato per la TAV e' l'esimio dott.ing. cav. grand uff Lunardi che con la sua Rocksoil francese, ma di proprieta' girata ai figliuzzi ed alla mugliera, ( per aggirare il conflitto d'interessi di quand'era ministro) se becca la fetta piu' grossa...ed e' pure inutile, quando si circola ancora su un binario in certi tratti.....ma tanto...nun se fa' nun se fa'....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Sterminator, io ci ho provato, giuro, ma proprio non riesco a leggerti.
Soggetto, predicato verbale, complemento/i: questa la struttura delle frasi di noi comuni mortali.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Volendo aggiungere polemica alla polemica, in casa UdC-Forza Italia-AN non sono nuovi al predicare bene e razzolare male... Non c'è nulla di male a divorziare o avere due-tre mogli-compagne, ma allora perchè difendere il "valore della famiglia sancito dal matrimonio"? Risposta eccezionale della Santanchè: "Perchè avendo avuto un matrimonio fallito so quanto questo sia importante..."....ma fatemi il piacere! E noi sempre a credere alle parole e mai ai fatti....


A me non me ne frega niente di cosa fanno "timbrato il cartellino" (purchè non delinquano). Nè più nè meno di quello che fanno i tassisti, gli avvocati, gli insegnanti, gli impiegati, gli operai (in camere meno lussuose, ovvio). Mi fa incazzare che questa cosa faccia dire a Cesa che si dovrebbe consentire (=pagare) il ricongiungimento familiare perchè i poveri parlamentari fanno una dura vita di solitudine!


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lo stipendio da favola dei deputati è corrisposto in tale misura per garantire la possibilità economica legata al loro ruolo (d'altronde preferisco che quando incontra la Rice, D'Alema o Fini che sia siano vestiti in tono...) ma soprattutto per pagare dei consulenti. I consulenti servono perchè diversamente un depuatto non potrebbe votare le 20-30 leggi quotidiane, leggendone ogni specifica e soprattutto capendone qualcosa. Certo, c'è chi lo spende negli hotel votando poi in parlamento poco o niente, oppure seguendo come capre i dettami del partito (la destra, oggi, spesso vota contro leggi che essa stessa ha sostenuto in passato solo per far dispetto al governo e destabilizzarlo! Es. accreditato una legge contro lo sfratto che la sinistra ha presentato per il rinnovo, approvata già dal precedente governo, a cui la destra... si è opposta! Risultato:titolone sui giornali per cui l'attuale governo doveva dimettersi e un sacco di gente in mezzo alla strada...)... Allora scusate, ma non mi sta bene che il loro "stipendio" lo spendano come gli pare!


Ok, stipendi alti, va bene. Ma privilegi assurdi no. Che c'entra la vita dura e il ricongiungimento familiare????? Che c'entrano le spese mediche pagate A VITA anche ai consorti?


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*ok*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh tanto per chiarire ma non per difendere, Nomisma e' stata solo fondata da Prodi, infatti sono anni che lui non c'e' piu' ma in compenso ce sta mezza Italia, anche Mediaset der banana.
> 
> Motivo???? Gli impegni della Goldman Sachs erano troppi, specie sotto i vari periodi delle privatizzazioni da svendita regalo a chi?????Ue' malpensanti, la campagna acquisti Goldmans Sachs e' na' coincidenza.....
> 
> ...


Della serie.... cosa cambia....???? ,Non ho detto che uno è il diavolo e gli altri arcangeli!!! Resta il fatto che la famiglia Prodi Fran oni è infiltrata in tutte le amministrazioni possibili ed immaginabili! Esattamente come quelli che loro definiscono corruttori e disonesti.
Perfino la laurea dll'ultimo rampollo Prodi è in odone di zerbinaggio al Romano nazionale! Ma va beh.... ognuno ha le sue fonti di informazioni ... 
Se guardiamo la finanza c'è da strapparsi i bulbi uno a uno.... ma dalla politica ci si aspetterebbe un filino di "atti di governo" e non solo ladrocinii....
Ti risulta che le moglie dei notabili abbiano i ruoli e le prebende che hanno per meriti... o per MARITI sul campo??!!
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sterminator, io ci ho provato, giuro, ma proprio non riesco a leggerti.
> Soggetto, predicato verbale, complemento/i: questa la struttura delle frasi di noi comuni mortali.


ao' se voj te faccio come per Chen....te li metto alla fine shackerati e poj te diverti a fa' er puzzle, cosi' le tue eccelse meningi so' impegnate su qualcosa de fino....



























Ps:comunque per non sforza' la neuro, puoi salta' er post mio a meno che non sei impedita....chesso' n'ingessatura, na' carrozzella.....povera.......te cambio er pappagallo???


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' se voj te faccio come per Chen....te li metto alla fine shackerati e poj te diverti a fa' er puzzle, cosi' le tue eccelse meningi so' impegnate su qualcosa de fino....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Son contenta che tu riesca a ridere della tua rozzezza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sei come un appestato che ride delle piaghe della sua pelle. Aiutati che dio ti aiuta.


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' se voj te faccio come per Chen....te li metto alla fine shackerati e poj te diverti a fa' er puzzle, cosi' le tue eccelse meningi so' impegnate su qualcosa de fino....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Certo che a te Er Monnezza ti fa un baffo...complimenti


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2007)

*Stermi'*

... sei sempre il solito ... dai mettiti in ordine suvvvia:

http://www.mediashopping.it/data/images/500/186014.jpg


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sei sempre il solito ... dai mettiti in ordine suvvvia:
> 
> http://www.mediashopping.it/data/images/500/186014.jpg


Ma te lo sei portato dall'altro forum?
L'immondizia si butta nel cestino, mica la si porta di stanza in stanza!


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Della serie.... cosa cambia....???? ,Non ho detto che uno è il diavolo e gli altri arcangeli!!! Resta il fatto che la famiglia Prodi Fran oni è infiltrata in tutte le amministrazioni possibili ed immaginabili! Esattamente come quelli che loro definiscono corruttori e disonesti.
> *Perfino la laurea dll'ultimo rampollo Prodi è in odone di zerbinaggio al Romano nazionale*! Ma va beh.... ognuno ha le sue fonti di informazioni ...
> Se guardiamo la finanza c'è da strapparsi i bulbi uno a uno.... ma dalla politica ci si aspetterebbe un filino di "atti di governo" e non solo ladrocinii....
> Ti risulta che le moglie dei notabili abbiano i ruoli e le prebende che hanno per meriti... o per MARITI sul campo??!!
> Bruja


 
guarda che non mi meraviglieri perche' per certi la tipografia delle pergamene e' sempre in stampa 24 ore su 24 come anche per la dotta figlia del redivivo Ligresti,( se non fosse stato bloccato il titolo da Mussi), affondato con tangentopoli ma risorto alla grande tanto da aver piazzato il colpaccio del costruendo quadrilatero della moda e del portello (seppur in societa') e con il benestare del monsignor Furmigun che se applicasse alla vita politica i suoi precetti religiosi, che da Domus lo hanno votato alla castita', i conti della Regione sarebbero piu' casti e puri.

Pertanto se sai i retroscena saprai che i politici non sono autonomi o creature nate naturalmente, ma costruite in laboratorio e vengono scelti e fanno carriera, tra i piu' servitori perche' ricattabili....infatti non esiste chi non ha scheletri nell'armadio ma solo poteri forti (massoneria bianca e nera...) al posto dei pullover o delle camicie...

Il fatto e' che al saggio detto che a maneggiare la farina ci s'infarina, dobbiamo, con la consapevolezza di chi sa le cose,
porre un limite a ladrocinio fisiologico e prendere le distanze, anche votando (per ora) partitini rompicoglioni che non accettano questo stato di cose (PD con la balena bianca asso piglia tutto) e che si mettono di traverso su scelte prendancule......sta legge 30 l'aboliamo??? Controlliamo con la finanza se i professionisti so' pagati esclusivamente con bonifici ed assegni (artigiani idem)???? Siamo noi per primi che cerchiamo di dare fastidio agli evasori senza che poi ci lamentiamo e stracciamo le vesti che si pagano troppe tasse, mentre si evadono imponibili per 300 miliardi di euro????

Ps:io comincerei, veloce veloce, con lo stoppare 8x1000 ed esenzioni di ici e tasse varie, al Vaticano e gia' così entrerebbero a botta 9 miliardi di euro annui (una manovra standard)...poi se mangio pesante o m'inkazzo, penserei alla confisca del loro patrimonio immobiliare che AMMONTA ALLA BELLEZZA DEL 24% DEL PATRIMONIO IMMOBILIARE ITALIANO....

Votateme che ghe' pensi mi'....votantonio, votantonio....


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, stipendi alti, va bene. Ma privilegi assurdi no. Che c'entra la vita dura e il ricongiungimento familiare????? Che c'entrano le spese mediche pagate A VITA anche ai consorti?


non posso che concordare. 
Dovrebbe essere giustificato ogni centesimo, con un tetto massimo limitato, ovviamente, e senza privilegi assurdi. Perchè loro hanno l'areo gratis e io mi devo sbattere su treni fatiscenti pagando?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Son contenta che tu riesca a ridere della tua rozzezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma dai non ti offendere perche' io scherzo solo....e' che certe volte mi parte l'embolo....























madame, alle 17 diamo il the....se lo preferisce col latte di capra, ci sarebbe giusto giusto Bianchina che oggi ha seguito il cuore ed ha fatto la lavativa e s'è data con Sirmione...

aspetto comunicazione.......


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, stipendi alti, va bene. Ma privilegi assurdi no. Che c'entra la vita dura e il ricongiungimento familiare????? Che c'entrano le spese mediche pagate A VITA anche *ai consorti*?


guarda ripeto il concetto perche' l'ho gia' espresso....

e' esteso ai conviventi perche' equiparati ai coniugi e poi a te impediscono il riconoscimento dei diritti assistenziali e pensionistici  se sei "solo" una convivente....


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma te lo sei portato dall'altro forum?
> L'immondizia si butta nel cestino, mica la si porta di stanza in stanza!


beh questo mi era sfuggito...

adesso te lo dico serio....perche' a tutti i costi devi dimostrare quanto sei idiota ed anche pene-repellente, madame???

Quale motivo hai di provocare???

Il tuo psicologo ti ha consigliato questa terapia pur di avere attenzioni????

Sei incocciata male...gira al largo o cambia medico.


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma te lo sei portato dall'altro forum?
> L'immondizia si butta nel cestino, mica la si porta di stanza in stanza!


Piano, stai calma, non offendere ... non guardo sempre all'involucro/confezione/incarto ... a me interessa il contenuto ... non sei tenuta a leggere chi non ti piace o non conosci o meglio ancora non capisci, OK?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, stavolta non guardate me!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non difendo mai l'indifendibile!!


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh, stavolta non guardate me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah Fedy, stavo valutando il notevole apporto alla discussione dato da madame e sono talmente saturo di concetti espressi e numeri che mi devo ritirare per assimilarli....



























Ps:che stiano provando na' purga nuova in gran segreto che basta spargerla per l'etere, seppur virtuale???Saranno senz'altro amerdicani...ao' so' forti pero', sti' ammerikani!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Il servizio di nettezza urbana a "DOL" era decisamente manchevole.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Il servizio di nettezza urbana a "DOL" era decisamente manchevole.


madame le auguro buon viaggio e di fare con molto comodo, mentre noi qua in questa valle di lacrime ci sforzeremo di capacitarci della *perdita*....io non ci riusciro' perche' me conosco e so' sensibbile....(ao' non te la sto' a tira' pero' statisticamente i frontali per colpa d'embriaghi in contromano in autostrada sono in vertiginoso aumento...ocio...)




























Ps:ma comunque madame ancora alla ricerca di un lavoro consono alla sua altezza cerebrale???Ao' ma allora sei na' pischella o sei na tardona ex-voto de klausura......

....la seconda che ho detto???


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Luglio 2007)

Il nostro Paese è veramente pieno di cioccolatai...

tutti ad accusare e a mettere alla gogna se uno fa quello che gli uomini fanno da secoli: andare a puttane.....

poi però se uno tenta di rapire un bambino...lo lasciano andare......

eh si...poverina la rom....è vittima di pregiudizi....e già.....si era messa il bimbo sotto la gonna per fargli vedere il paradiso...a quella giovane età.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Cronache/2007/07_Luglio/31/rom_palermo.shtml


----------



## sorry (31 Luglio 2007)

*acidità di stomaco*

...


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il nostro Paese è veramente pieno di cioccolatai...
> 
> *tutti ad accusare e a mettere alla gogna se uno fa quello che gli uomini fanno da secoli: andare a puttane.....*
> 
> ...


Mi dissocio dalla gogna. Io ci metto quello che dice che è colpa della dura vita dell'onorevole... Per il resto, quoto.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Il servizio di nettezza urbana a "DOL" era decisamente manchevole.


 

che brutta frase...


----------



## sorry (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ... Per il resto, quoto.


ho capito come la pensate allora ... in effetti avrei dovuto accorgermene dai toni 'molto sicuri' ... brrr


----------



## Rebecca (1 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> ho capito come la pensate allora ... in effetti avrei dovuto accorgermene dai toni 'molto sicuri' ... brrr


Beh, se ti piacciono quelli che cercano di rapire i bambini...


----------



## sorry (1 Agosto 2007)

toni maleducati e violenti


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> toni maleducati e violenti


povero essere delicato e indifeso...sorry sorry...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Agosto 2007)

*KAZZO...E CI VOLEVA TANTO???*

Ohhhhhh finalmente la merda umana ha tolto il suo poco onorevole kulo dallo scranno di Montecitorio, anche se era piu' da chi l'ha visto....

comunque del primo ed er peggio, ex-aequo mi urge dirlo oseno' s'offenne, cor Banana e Marcellino Pane e Vino (Dell'Utri Opus Dei.....ahahahahahahah) ce ne semo liberati, per gli altri ce tocca ancora soffri'....

Prima che la caterva buonista dei difensori d'ufficio che slegano il modus-vivendi dalla facciata (di merda, in questo caso mai piu' azzeccata...ahahahahah) se mette la toga e prepara l'arringa difensiva, ci spieco perche' illo e' una merda umana......mica per aver corrotto dei magistrati per vincere le cause sue e dei compagniucci de merende, mica per aver ammesso candidamente al processo, con la spocchia e sicumera che puo' avere solo un incosciente disturbato mentale o uno coscientissimo del suo stato di grazia da impunito ministro della difesa di aver evaso miliardi,o mica per la caterva di leggi ad personam, noooooo mica per queste cose che dai diciamolo fanno tutti....ahahahahahah, ma per l'essere stato il pro-tutore della contessina quindicenne dei Casati-Stampa, disgraziatissime persone che oltre ad aver avuto la disgrazia di perire prematuramente in un incidente aereo, ebbero anche la disgrazia che la loro figlioletta rimasta orfana, finisse nelle grinfie di cotal personaggio, che fece acquistare (per me e' improprio il termine, ma tante'...) per due lire la tenuta di Macherio (Arcore) al suo sodale Berluskaz, per giunta aggiungendo schifo a schifo, tenendo sotto stretto controllo medico (psicofarmaci) l'erede in modo che non rompesse i cojoni e pensasse solo a vegetare, facendole riassaporare la liberta' dalla sua presenza forzata solo quando non ci fu nient'altro da spolpare e la ragazza ormai donna penso' bene di emigrare in America per mettere quanta piu' distanza possibile da merde umane del genere.

Percio' da ieri un piccolo e tardivissimo passo e' stato compiuto, anche se rimane da decifrare se avulso da do ut des legati all'esito della richiesta di autorizzazione della Kazzutissima Clementina che coinvolge molto piu' Grillo (SforzaItalia) che la triade dei kazzoni D'Alema-Fassino-LaTorre...d'altronde ogni lunga marcia inizia con un piccolo passo.....mo' pero' mi sfugge chi kazz lo diceva....


----------



## Sterminator (1 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> povero essere delicato e indifeso...sorry sorry...


per me e' un tossico e se sa che hanno la percezione della coscienza alterata.....


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2007)

*sterminatorr*

..... io che la penso come "il principe di Salina"..... aspetto di vedere quanto la faranno lavorare la Clementina..... un j'accuse contro una triade è sempre una cosuccia tosta da portare avanti e ad insabboiamenti a Montecitorio nessuno deve insegnare niente a nessuno!!!
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (1 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... io che la penso come "il principe di Salina"..... aspetto di vedere quanto la faranno lavorare la Clementina..... un j'accuse contro una triade è sempre una cosuccia tosta da portare avanti e ad insabboiamenti a Montecitorio nessuno deve insegnare niente a nessuno!!!
> Bruja


io ti consiglio di non stare in ansia, dato che l'attesa sara' vana e di rivolgere le tue attenzioni a qualcosa di piu' concreto e realizzabile...chesso' a veder girare i panni nella lavatrice che almeno se sa' che se non te sei scordata il detersivo o s'è sfasciata (la macchina) i panni escono scontatamente lindi e pinti....nè piu' e nè meno come a Montecitorio&C e per giunta anche senza detersivo, data la presenza dei verdi che notoriamente ce tengono all'ambiente ed all'inquinamento da schiume che se vedono...



























Ps:io so' pessimista e prevedo trasferimenti o ferie forzate per la kazzuta pugliese...


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2007)

*Stermì....*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> io ti consiglio di non stare in ansia, dato che l'attesa sara' vana e di rivolgere le tue attenzioni a qualcosa di piu' concreto e realizzabile...chesso' a veder girare i panni nella lavatrice che almeno se sa' che se non te sei scordata il detersivo o s'è sfasciata (la macchina) i panni escono scontatamente lindi e pinti....nè piu' e nè meno come a Montecitorio&C e per giunta anche senza detersivo, data la presenza dei verdi che notoriamente ce tengono all'ambiente ed all'inquinamento da schiume che se vedono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non sei pessimista sei possibilista 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    la cosa strana è capire perchè quando lavorava il pull Mani Pulite non s'è mossa foglia.... ma vuolsi così colà dove etc etc....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

un attimo di silenzio in onore del povero Previti.

lo faro' davanti all'oblo' della lavatrice, stasera, per risparmiare consumo elettrico.


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> un attimo di silenzio in onore del povero Previti.
> 
> lo faro' davanti all'oblo' della lavatrice, stasera, per risparmiare consumo elettrico.


 
Brava così col tuo risparmio accendiamo la piazza di Montecitorio............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

*certo bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Brava così col tuo risparmio accendiamo la piazza di Montecitorio............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dovremmo...dovremmo tutti...se il senso civico lo conoscessimo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi dovremmo anche aumentare la diaria per il ricongiungimento delle famiglie dei poveri parlamantari costretti a frequentare prostitute....siamo davvero un paese incivile...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

*p38.*


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi dovremmo anche aumentare la diaria per il ricongiungimento delle famiglie dei poveri parlamantari costretti a frequentare prostitute....siamo davvero un paese incivile...


 
a me dà più fastidio il maschilismo, sempre meno osteggiato, che si respira a dx...
ricongiungimento familiare...
e certo, si dà per scontato che la moglie di un parlamentare debba essere a disposizione del marito, in qualità di mogliediparlamentare (sui documenti: professione? mogliediparlamentare) e quindi non avere un lavoro suo e interessi suoi.

PS: secondo me, quel tipo lì, ha dovuto fare come ha fatto, e cioè prendersi tutte le colpe.
le ragazze erano due. si mormora che non fosse solo. chi può essere il pezzo da novanta che mele copre?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me dà più fastidio il maschilismo, sempre meno osteggiato, che si respira a dx...
> ricongiungimento familiare...
> e certo, si dà per scontato che la moglie di un parlamentare debba essere a disposizione del marito, in qualità di mogliediparlamentare (sui documenti: professione? mogliediparlamentare) e quindi non avere un lavoro suo e interessi suoi.
> 
> ...


 
Anna, ma io ero ironica...non si era capito?


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Quello che fa questo signore nella sua vita privata sono fatti suoi.
> Mi preoccuperei di andare a verificare come i parlamentari gestiscono il bene pubblico e i nostri interessi, non di con chi vanno a letto!
> Quando i giornalisti impareranno a fornire notizie di livello invece che cercare di campare con questi scandaletti forse potremo dire di vivere in un paese evoluto...
> Non me ne può fregare di meno se il signore in questione va a letto con una due o 5 donne.....ma vorrei capire quali risultati ha portato da quando è stato eletto...
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.  Sei un personaggio pubblico e paghi anche per come ti comporti nel privato. Ci vuole coerenza e rigore. Ma si sa che da noi la questione morale...


----------



## sorry (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.  Sei un personaggio pubblico e paghi anche per come ti comporti nel privato. Ci vuole coerenza e rigore. Ma si sa che da noi la questione morale...


infatti, e questo soprattutto se sei un cattolico. i politici cattolici, infatti, fondano i loro principi sulla religione cattolica (p.e.: l'opposizione alle leggi sull'aborto, sul divorzio, l'esaltazione della famiglia, l'ispirazione cattolica a fondamento delle carte costituzionali). 
ora: io non sono un elettore di mele, e nemmeno un cattolico in senso stretto. ma a chi ci crede, a chi vota gli esponenti udc anche perchè cattolici ... beh credo che a questi il privato/pubblico del loro eletto interessi mooolto.


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> infatti, e questo soprattutto se sei un cattolico. i politici cattolici, infatti, fondano i loro principi sulla religione cattolica (p.e.: l'opposizione alle leggi sull'aborto, sul divorzio, l'esaltazione della famiglia, l'ispirazione cattolica a fondamento delle carte costituzionali).
> ora: io non sono un elettore di mele, e nemmeno un cattolico in senso stretto. ma a chi ci crede, a chi vota gli esponenti udc anche perchè cattolici ... beh credo che a questi il privato/pubblico del loro eletto interessi mooolto.


Perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

Il fatto è che questi, grazie anche  alla plurisecolare e ormai abbondantemente superata dicotomia destra-sinistra, continuano bellamente a prenderci per il sedere. 
Ad esempio, il signor Dini, un anno fa, sottoscrisse il programma dell'Unione in cui tra le altre cose figurava l'abolizione dello scalone (olte a cento altre cose naturalmente non fatte dalla maggioranza di centro sinistra...). Ora ha cambiato idea, come tanti dell'ulivo.


----------



## JDM (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fatto è che questi, grazie anche  alla plurisecolare e ormai abbondantemente superata dicotomia destra-sinistra, continuano bellamente a prenderci per il sedere.
> Ad esempio, il signor Dini, un anno fa, sottoscrisse il programma dell'Unione in cui tra le altre cose figurava l'abolizione dello scalone (olte a cento altre cose naturalmente non fatte dalla maggioranza di centro sinistra...). Ora ha cambiato idea, come tanti dell'ulivo.


Fermo restando che tutto è meglio di Berluska, colgo in parte le critiche da te postate.

Sono uomo di sinistra da sempre, ma *contesto con forza la subalternità dell'attuale centrosinistra al pensiero economico unico*. Rivendicare con forza il passato socialista, senza negare il fallimento dell'esperienza del socialismo reale (l'URSS, per intenderci...), ed avere il coraggio di proporre un'idea diversa, in contrapposizione al potere finanziario globale, che è e sarà sempre più la rovina dell'umanità.
QUESTO SI DEVE FARE.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Agosto 2007)

*RIASSUNTINO VELOCE VELOCE...CALDO CALDO....AHAHAHAH*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non sei pessimista sei possibilista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rieccolo....

ma perche' nel '92 ci fu un riposizionamento del potere in campo che comincio' ad accordare finalmente, con gli uomini-soldatini, dispiegati in Parlamento, le ambìte autorizzazioni a procedere sui parlamentari coinvolti nelle tangenti, di parrocchie diverse da quelle dei nuovi signori della guerra o che non erano d'accordo sull' aumento spropositato dello spazio di manovra richiesto, autorizzazioni prima sempre negate per l'equilibrio di forze che reggeva!

Percio' mani pulite non nasce solo dall'arresto di Mario Chiesa e dal suo risentimento nell'essere tacciato come "mariuolo" da Craxi che lo convinse a vuotare il sacco per vendicarsi, ma dall'equilibrio che si era rotto a causa degli appetiti o fame addirittura, scatenata dalla imminente spartizione dell'Italia e che cercava di ritrovarsene un altro, di equilibrio.

Infatti il 1992 fu un anno orribilis....a maggio salto' in aria Falcone che indagava sul terzo livello (vertici mafia-politici), il mese dopo Borsellino per le stesse indagini e nello stesso mese il potere si riuni' sul Britannia (panfilo della regina d'Inghilterra ndr) per accordarsi e spartirsi i pezzi d'Italia che le imminenti privatizzazioni stavano offrendo al mercato ma con l'ostentazione di una tale potenza di fuoco che ottenne un duplice risultato, quello di impaurire chi si poteva illudere di intralciare il loro percorso e quello di auto applicarsi un'ulteriore sconto del 30% sul prezzo gia' di realizzo delle privatizzazioni, scatenando Soros, il mastino-scagnozzo dei Rothschild, a settembre, in una speculazione sulla lira che ci costo' 48 miliardi di dollari bruciati da Ciampi (Banca d'Italia) per contenere la svalutazione al 30% appunto.

A proposito di Banca d'Italia, sempre nel '92 fu privatizzata ed entrarono banche ed assicurazioni private nel capitale a dispetto dell'art. 3 dello statuto che obbligava i possessori ad essere pubblici, tranne un misero 5% che e' detenuto in mano Inps.

Altra ciliegina di Bankitalia e' che oltre al fatto che la maggioranza degli italiani sia convinta che sia pubblica, non si sa che il suo capitale sociale e' della bellezza di 156.000 euro....ripeto, non e' un errore...156.000 euro che manco un bilocale a Milano ti compri e l'anno prossimo si rinazionalizza, anche se non s'e' deciso se pagarla 800 milioni di euro (valutazione Tremonti) o richiesta Abi 30 MILIARDI di EURO (ammontare del suo patrimonio netto).....Boh??? percio' preparamose a sgancia' un extra di tale portata nella prossima finanziaria.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Qua chiudo con Bankitalia oseno' m'infogno col signoraggio e nun me va d'inkazzarmi....



























Comunque rega', ci sono allo stato delle grandi manovre simil 1992 e che fanno gelare il sangue nelle vene....la DC col Vaticano (Opus Dei&C) e' scatenata nel voler fare asso pigliatutto ed ha iniziato con la nascita del PD (Partito di Dio...ahahahahahah), trovando nei rinnegati comunisti ed ormai solo affaristi, D'Alema, Fassino, Veltroni ottimi sostenitori e camerieri per il banchetto,( infatti non riesco a capire per es., cosa kazzo ci facesse nel 2001 in piazza San Pietro il rinnegato D'Alema alla cerimonia di beatificazione di Escriva' de Ballaguere, il fondatore dell'Opus Dei che riscuoteva postumo, e per forza..., l'alta onoreficenza per aver aiutato lo IOR di Marcinkus e di Giovanni Paolo II ad uscire dalla palude dello scandalo Banco Ambrosiano) disturbati, dicevo, dalla presenza di Pannella gia' scaricato a calci in culo pero', perche' i finanziatori occulti, ma mica tanto,dei radicali (lo speculatore Soros colpevole tra le altre cose dell'affondamento speculativo della lira nel 1992 citata prima) sgomitano per partecipare al banchetto ed e' un fan della Bonino che spinge anche nelle riunioni del gruppo Bildenberger, (la Confindustria del Male.....la Spectre di James Bond....) 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















I piu' attenti osservatori politici si saranno accorti del repentino cambio di rotta dei radicali dalle usuali battaglie da paladini esclusivamente pro-droghe, diritti etc, a prodi paladini d'industrie e sviluppo industriale con tanto di posizionamento strategico di Capezzone nella commissione attivita' produttive.....domanda spontanea....che il gotha marcio (Soros-Rothschild) finanzino a piene mani adesso sti radicali, centrera' qualcosa????...no no tutto a posto...tranquilli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Percio', concludendo (ohhhhh relax...ahahahahahahah) oggi e' peggio del '92 perche' al banchetto delle spartizioni oltre che la Goldman Sachs di Prodiana connivenza, (ma perche' Monti e Draghi ce li volemo scorda'???), da sempre in pole position, e' ben accetto anche il gruppo Carlyle tra i cui fondatori c'e' niente popo' di meno che Bush ( padre, ex direttore CIA...il figlio e' troppo kazzone....ahahahahahah) ed in Italia e' in carriera da top manager, la nostra beneamata sindachessa Letizia Brichetto-Arnaboldi...in arte Moratti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e Trecolli e ricito lo "scambio azionario" di Gianni Letta cooptato a giugno a capo della Goldman per l'Italia come suggello bipartisan della spartizione in atto...

Ah c'e' ancora qualcuno che sente Berluska rompere i cocones al grido: Alle elezioni, alle elezioni....spallata...Prodi a casa etcetcetc?????

Beh e' solo perche' ormai e' rauco, non mettetevi strane idee in testa....


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2007)

*sterminatorr*

Ah ecco.... adesso è tutto chiaro..... mi pareva che non tortnavano i conti; ma senti.... siamo sicuri che tutti quelli che hai nominato queste cose le sappiano?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ad esempio sai che un certo Scalfari fondatore di Repubblica fece un Elegia al Duce.... ? Beh ci credi che lui non lo sa o comunque dice di non saperlo???
Va beh ma questa è un'altra storia..... anzi è la STORIA!!!
Bruja


----------



## sorry (1 Agosto 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Fermo restando che tutto è meglio di Berluska, colgo in parte le critiche da te postate.
> 
> Sono uomo di sinistra da sempre, ma *contesto con forza la subalternità dell'attuale centrosinistra al pensiero economico unico*. Rivendicare con forza il passato socialista, senza negare il fallimento dell'esperienza del socialismo reale (l'URSS, per intenderci...), ed avere il coraggio di proporre un'idea diversa, in contrapposizione al potere finanziario globale, che è e sarà sempre più la rovina dell'umanità.
> QUESTO SI DEVE FARE.


JDM in italia non c'è sinistra!! te lo dice uno che vive in una regione con presidente di rc e sindaco di una non meglio precisata sinistra (ahahah).
da  persona profondamente di sinistra ti dico - e qui mi contesterai - che non riscontro apprezzabili differenze tra l'attuale governo e il precedente, nè nutro maggior fiducia nella compagine capeggiata dal mortadella rispetto a quanta ne rivolga al nano e ai suoi. 
la smettessero, inoltre, questi sedicenti 'di sinistra', col radical-chic: nun l'aregge cchiù. viva rino gaetano!!


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

PIOVE!!Governo ladro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










scherzetto!Qui piove davvero...


----------



## Bruja (2 Agosto 2007)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> PIOVE!!Governo ladro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vai subito davanti ad uno specchio di schiena e dimmi la metratura del reparto coccige!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (2 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ah ecco.... adesso è tutto chiaro..... mi pareva che non tortnavano i conti; ma senti.... siamo sicuri che tutti quelli che hai nominato queste cose le sappiano??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ma e' tipico del personaggio.....un paio di settimane fa Sansonetti l'ha sputtanato in mondovisione su cio' che sosteneva 3 anni fa rispetto ad oggi e c'e' stato un divertente botta e risposta sulla Repubblica e Liberazione....

Che figura...pero' non e' l'unico con la memoria corta...infatti Draghi ha sempre negato di aver partecipato alla riunione spartitoria sul Britannia, solo che quando fu trascinato davanti alla commissione parlamentare fu costretto ad ammettere che c'era ma tento' una difesa in extremis...."Pero' io sbarcai quando salparono per le acque internazionali e mi limitai a salutarli col fazzoletto dalla banchina"....































Ps:Ricordo....Draghi uomo GS nominato da Berluska governatore Bankitalia...ndr!!!


Ps1:siccome sono stato superficiale sull'acquisto di Macherio (ao' la memoria...la vecchiaia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ) mi correggo e ricreo un'aria da attesa al parrucchiere.....


















La sua carriera da avvocato di Previti si può dire che inizia alla fine del 1970 quando diventa prima controparte e poi, due anni dopo, tutore dell'enorme patrimonio ereditato da Annamaria Casati Stampa che ammonta a circa 400 miliardi dell'epoca fra beni mobili e immobili e fra cui è compresa anche la tenuta di San Martino presso Arcore con annessa villa del '700. 
Il 30 agosto 1970 era scoppiato a Roma un grande scandalo di cronaca "rosa-nera": il marchese Camillo Casati Stampa di Soncino aveva ucciso a fucilate la sua consorte Anna Fallarino, sposata in seconde nozze, e il suo amante, lo studente universitario e attivista del MSI Massimo Morenti e infine si era tolto la vita. 
L'enorme patrimonio lasciato dal marchese se lo contendono a colpi di carta bollata e udienze processuali la famiglia Fallarino e la giovane figlia del marchese Annamaria, avuta con la prima moglie Letizia Izzo. I Fallarino affidano la loro azione legale proprio all'allora giovane avvocato 36enne Cesare Previti. 
Il processo si risolse a favore della giovane figlia del marchese Annamaria che però all'epoca era minorenne e perciò necessitava di un tutore che ne curasse gli interessi fino al compimento del 21• anno. 
Con l'abilità di un avvoltoio, Previti fiuta il grande affare della sua vita e passa dalla parte della sua controparte nel processo. Contatta in gran segreto la figlia del marchese appena divenuta miliardaria e le offre i suoi servigi. La ragazza accetta e poco tempo dopo l'anziano avvocato della Casati Stampa, Giorgio Bergamasco, all'epoca membro della direzione nazionale del PLI, viene nominato suo tutore mentre Previti diventa pro-tutore. 
Nel 1972 Bergamasco viene nominato ministro dei Rapporti con il Parlamento nel primo governo Andreotti e Previti finalmente corona il suo sogno e diventa il tutore unico della Casati Stampa. 
Inizia così, a partire proprio dal 1972, la lunga stagione delle grandi fortune politiche ed economiche per lui e per il suo grande amico Berlusconi. 
La prima operazione comune risale al 1973 quando Previti convince la Casati Stampa a mettere in vendita la tenuta di San Martino. Nel '74 viene trovato un acquirente l'allora giovane imprenditore edile *Silvio Berlusconi che acquista la tenuta per un valore di appena 500 milioni di lire, per giunta dilazionati nel tempo e pagati con azioni di societa' fantasma e non quotate in borsa che poi al momento della liquidazione in Brasile (ove espatrio' la marchesina ormai maggiorenne da tutto sto schifo italico) scopri' di avere solo carta straccia in mano,* mentre il valore effettivo dell'immobile è di oltre 1 miliardo e 700 milioni dell'epoca come risulta dalle stesse stime legate all'eredità. Alla fine del '74 Berlusconi si insedia ad Arcore, ma Previti "suggerisce" alla sua "assistita" di posticipare il rogito catastale che verrà fatto nel 1980 e senza pagare una sola lira di tasse. 
La villa diventa la reggia e insieme il quartier generale berlusconiano dove fra gli altri alloggia anche lo stalliere mafioso Mangano punto di collegamento fra il neoduce e Marcello Dell'Utri condannato a Palermo per concorso in associazione mafiosa. 
Questo è solo l'inizio di una lunga serie di manovre finanziarie, cessioni e grandi speculazioni immobiliari che nel volgere di pochi anni porteranno alla costruzione di quel grande impero economico-finanziario-televisivo di cui oggi tanto si vanta il neoduce di Arcore. 


etcetcetc e la storia continua.....


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vai subito davanti ad uno specchio di schiena e dimmi la metratura del reparto coccige!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














accipicchia...anche tu hai scoperto che devo dimagrire proprio lì...


----------



## Sterminator (2 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> accipicchia...anche tu hai scoperto che devo dimagrire proprio lì...


ari-scusa neh??

ellamadonna tanto "grande"????

Percio' te serve la casa piu' grande??? Per me no...comunque...

(vabbe' so' curioso...)


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ari-scusa neh??
> 
> ellamadonna tanto "grande"????
> 
> ...












ciao cugino der monnezza!!diciamo che non mi manca nulla...


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2007)

*Aggiornamento*

MELE INDAGATO PER CESSIONE COCAINA

ROMA - Il parlamentare dell'Udc, Cosimo Mele é stato iscritto sul registro degli indagati della procura di Roma, per il reato di cessione di stupefacenti. La procura sta valutando anche la possibilita' di contestare a Mele un'eventuale omissione di soccorso. La Polizia scientifica avrebbe compiuto anche un'esame sulla card elettronica dell'albergo Flora di Roma di cui era in possesso del parlamentare: sulla chiave elettronica sarebbero  state individuate tracce della sostanza stupefacente. Quanto all'omissione di soccorso, si sta valutando se Mele avesse aspettato prima di chiamare i soccorsi dopo il malore accusato da una delle due ragazze, Francesca Z. che aveva assunto cocaina.

Anche la seconda ragazza, ascoltata ieri dalla polizia, avrebbe confermato che la cocaina era stata portata dal parlamentare ex Udc. Cosimo Mele sara' probabilmente sentito a settembre alla ripresa dell'attivita' della procura di Roma. Secondo fonti giudiziarie inoltre, non vi sarebbe stata una quarta persona, un altro parlamentare, presente al 'festino' all'hotel Flora. Circostanza ventilata ieri dal parlamentare Franco Grillini.

ANSA 2007-08-02 18:09


----------



## Sterminator (2 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciao cugino der monnezza!!diciamo che non mi manca nulla...


ciao, son contento per te...mmeppiace l'abbondanza...pero' ho millantato, tanto se uno non se confessa uno che ne sa, mica ce sta er video....io...ehm nun so' proprio longilineo....percio' se te po' servi'...consolate...


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ciao, son contento per te...mmeppiace l'abbondanza...pero' ho millantato, tanto se uno non se confessa uno che ne sa, mica ce sta er video....io...ehm nun so' proprio longilineo....percio' se te po' servi'...consolate...


 
aaaambè...nnnamo bbene...che facciamo? er duo ciccia e bomba??


----------



## Sterminator (2 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> aaaambè...nnnamo bbene...che facciamo? er duo ciccia e bomba??


ma, non so, per te dovrei vederti e non azzardo, pero' io co' la mia panza foderata de peli ed avvolta da una attillatissima canotta bianca (no rossa oseno' me scambieno pe' er bagnino ) marchiata Dolce&Gabbana (ed anche con qualche medaglia de ragu' che poi er pupo de mi cugino se diverte a collega' i punti pe' vede' che c'esce) steso sulla battigia, la mia porca figura la faccio ancora....faccio anche ombra ed approfitteno sempre 3 o 4 marmocchi kakakazzi che se fanno la pista pe' le macchinine....

Nun te dico a Rimini du' estati fa'....na' traggedia...


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma, non so, per te dovrei vederti e non azzardo, pero' io co' la mia panza foderata de peli ed avvolta da una attillatissima canotta bianca (no rossa oseno' me scambieno pe' er bagnino ) marchiata Dolce&Gabbana (ed anche con qualche medaglia de ragu' che poi er pupo de mi cugino se diverte a collega' i punti pe' vede' c'esce) steso sula battigia, la mia porca figura la faccio ancora....faccio anche ombra ed approfitteno sempre 3 o 4 marmocchi kakakazzi che se fanno la pista pe' le macchinine....
> 
> Nun te dico a Rimini du' estati fa'....na' traggedia...


non ti credo!!

non posso e non voglio crederti..


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ti credo!!
> 
> non posso e non voglio crederti..


E fai bene, non credergli


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E fai bene, non credergli


ahhh ma allora è un pallonaro di prima categoria!!!Lo sospettavo!


----------



## Sterminator (2 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ahhh ma allora è un *pallonaro* di prima categoria!!!Lo sospettavo!


beh la forma e' approssimata....una mongolfiera e' piu' precisa geometricamente....

ao' vabbe', pero' se nun me credi...ciccia....la bomba te saluta...me' so' rotto erca...

Vado a rompe a mi fija...'nasera!


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh la forma e' approssimata....una mongolfiera e' piu' precisa geometricamente....
> 
> ao' vabbe', pero' se nun me credi...ciccia....la bomba te saluta...me' so' rotto erca...
> 
> Vado a rompe a mi fija...'nasera!


ciao fenomeno

buona sera anche a te

e buonanotte a tutti
vado a nanna!


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciao fenomeno
> 
> buona sera anche a te
> 
> ...




ciao


----------



## sorry (3 Agosto 2007)

*ahahah*

"Senza i politici moriremmo di fame. Sesso a pagamento anche in Nazionale". Parla con Affari Maria Ornella Serpa la sindacalista delle lucciole della Capitale 

http://canali.libero.it/affaritaliani/sport/intervistasesso0308.html


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2007)

*sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> "Senza i politici moriremmo di fame. Sesso a pagamento anche in Nazionale". Parla con Affari Maria Ornella Serpa la sindacalista delle lucciole della Capitale
> 
> http://canali.libero.it/affaritaliani/sport/intervistasesso0308.html


 

Se volevamo conferma che anche Montecitorio è una corte dei miracoli forse più miserabile di quella originale... l'abbiamo avuta.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Fermo restando che tutto è meglio di Berluska, colgo in parte le critiche da te postate.
> 
> Sono uomo di sinistra da sempre, ma *contesto con forza la subalternità dell'attuale centrosinistra al pensiero economico unico*. Rivendicare con forza il passato socialista, senza negare il fallimento dell'esperienza del socialismo reale (l'URSS, per intenderci...), ed avere il coraggio di proporre un'idea diversa, in contrapposizione al potere finanziario globale, che è e sarà sempre più la rovina dell'umanità.
> QUESTO SI DEVE FARE.


Il fatto è che ormai tutti i governi (di destra o di sinistra) ubbidiscono in toto al potere finanziario. In queste condizioni, per un movimento politico, proporre come tu dici un'idea diversa purtroppo equivarrebbe a spararsi un colpo alla testa. Non arriverebbe mai alla guida di un paese occidentale.
E sinceramente mi sono stufato di votare contro...tutto meglio di Berluska dici. Non ne sono convinto. E non per rivalutare il malefico nano, ma perchè con la storia del meno peggio stiamo finendo tutti a puttane. Noi metaforicamente certo...altri come Mele, in maniera più concreta


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Agosto 2007)

Comunque il modo migliore per far saltare questo governo...è lasciarlo lavorare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Appena si presenta sul tappeto qualche questione, riescono nella non facile opera ...di scontentare tutti, "amici" e "nemici" e a volte...pure loro stessi!!


----------



## cat (3 Agosto 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Comunque il modo migliore per far saltare questo governo...è lasciarlo lavorare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
santa verità fedi....condivido in toto.


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Comunque il modo migliore per far saltare questo governo...è lasciarlo lavorare!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sante parole Fedi' ... buon lavoro politici:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV_f....amicidellanotte.net/ilmuro/ilmuro.php?pag=-9


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2007)

*Feddy*

Assolutamente d'accordo!!

.... ma Feddy non ti farà male tutto questo plauso?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo!!
> 
> .... ma Feddy non ti farà male tutto questo plauso?????
> 
> ...


A chi?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A moi?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2007)

dai Feddy, fai la ruota su.....


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dai Feddy, fai la ruota su.....


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2007)

*Aggiornamento*

Cronache07 ago 18:46  Caso Mele: la squillo, "Potevo morire, la coca era tanta, troppa"       MILANO - ''Lasciata li', nuda, sdraiata sulla moquette, potevo morire''. Con queste parole Francesca Z., la ragazza protagonista del festino a luci rosse che ha messo nei guai il deputato ex Udc Cosimo Mele, conferma in un'intervista al settimanale 'Oggi' la presenza, quella notte, di stupefacenti e di essersi sentita male. ''Ovunque vai - aggiunge la squillo - trovi piste di cocaina, se capita la prendo". Francesca afferma poi che *''la cocaina era li' e basta, era tanta, era troppa''.* (Agr) 







E il popolo paga grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

